
Hong Kong’s protest movement keeps getting stymied by Apple - baylearn
https://qz.com/1879754/hong-kongs-protest-movement-stymied-by-apples-china-ties/
======
baylearn
From Pinboard's founder Maciej Cegłowski:

“I have been told by sources at Apple that these decisions are made at the
highest level; the decision to reinstate @hkmaplive was reversed by Tim Cook
himself”

[https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/1283071995970596864](https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/1283071995970596864)

------
yamazaki
Seems like Apple is trying to appease China in order to be able to keep
selling to that huge market. Just China using their bullying tactics. Nothing
new, but very sad to see, especially for Hong Kong :(

------
baylearn
Outline (no paywall) version of article:
[https://outline.com/xcX8ec](https://outline.com/xcX8ec)

